# Lonsdale's Superdrol Log



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I see that lots of people are doing similar logs, but thought i'd give it a go - hopefully at least someone might find it interesting or have comments they want to share.

Anyway here's the lowdown:

Start: Mon 6th Feb

Age: 22

Height: 5'11

Weight: 11.7 stone

Bicep: 13.5

Waist: 36 (at belly button level)

Calf: 13.5

(will get a thigh measurement and maybe chest one soon)

Superdrol intake: 10mg first week, 20mg second and third

PCT: Rebound XT and maybe Tribulus as required

Additional: 30ml flax oil, 1000mg milk thistle every day, 1200mg red yeast rice every day, 3g taurine every day (purchasing CoQ10 today if i can)

Water intake: 3.5 - 4+ litres every day

Protein: at least 200grams every day

Calories: aiming for 3500+ every day.

Training Split:

Monday: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps

Wednesday: Back, Biceps and Legs

Friday: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps ( i find this split works at the moment)

Sunday: Back and biceps (just a workout at home as unable to get to the gym on a sunday, so consists of 30 pull ups in as many sets as req'd, three sets barbell rows and 5 sets barbell curls, maybe 21s as req'd)


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 2: Tues 7th

Weight: 12 stone(!)

Thinking this increase is due to me significantly increasing my water and solid food intake (i normally find it hard to eat but seem to have increased appetite)

No workout today.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Mmm I know you've started but I don't think your ready for steroids yet. At 11.7st 5ft 11in you need more food! How long have you been training?

I'd seriously consider switching to working each bodypart just once per week, your current split is in overtraining territory.

How many sets and reps per workout?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you should have a look at gary`s full body routine-3x a week -

lets face it most of us have done certain supplements earlier than we should have- :wink:

good luck dude.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd suggest you get your hands on some Nolva. If you get gyno, RXT isn't going to do jack.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

You have jumped into steroids far too early. However, you seem to have on-cycle ancirllaries and PCT supplied so your not a total idiot. However as razg says, get some nolva. Believe me the feeling of starting the get gyno is horrible, i've felt this, and using nolva knowing its sorting it out is worth it... trust me.

You will get good gains from this cycle, but in the long run you have wasted your natural growth time and inevitably won't get as good gains as if you had waited a little longer


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been training for a year and a half - two years.

My problem has always been appetite - i was never able to consume enough calories. I resorted to getting alot of them from weight gainers, but put on fat rather than muscle.

My workout: Mon and Fri

Chest:

Barbell Bench - 3 sets * 10/8/6 increasing weight

Incline Bench - as above

Alternate between Flat and Incline Flyes on the monday and friday

superset flyes with

Cable crossovers (light)

Shoulders:

Clean press (on monday only) 3 sets - 8/6/6 increasing weight

Dumbell press 15/10/8 increasing weight

Side laterals - 3*10

Rear laterals - 2 * 8

Triceps:

Dips

Machine dips (just started using, feel really good after them...)

Rope Pushdowns, all three sets in the range of 6 - 8

Wed: Back and Legs

Back:

Barbell Rows - 3 sets 10/8/6

or One arm rows as above

Lat Pulldown - 3 sets - 15/10/8

Deads: 8/6/6

(On sundays go all out on pull ups as working out at home + do bb rows)

Biceps:

Barbell Curls 3 sets 10/8/6

Incline DB curls 3 sets 10/8/6

Hammer Curls 2 sets 10/10

Legs:

Squats 10/8/6

Leg Press 15/12/10

Leg Ext 10/8

Leg Curl 10/8/6

Calf Raises 25/20/15

Yeah i am getting worried about gyno, but i dont know anyone to get nolva from. I applied to the trusted sources section but it's been saying membership pending for some time.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Your overtraining horribly, could explain your lack of considerable progress??

Do chest shoulders triceps and back biceps legs once per week only. Maybe change to training chest and triceps monday, back and biceps wednesday and shoulders and legs friday. Switch to this routine and watch yourself grow. 'It's not much' you're probably thinking but get over it because it will work much better than what you are doing now....guaranteed! Even people with the best genetics in the world rarely train a muscle twice weekly.

I know the routine Garry posted is a full body workout 3 x weekly but it is very low volume so you may be able to get away with it. I personally wouldn't reccomend it and think there are better routines for the novice.

Vit B12 may increase appetite.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks mate, i'm going to take your advice and hope it works for me.

I'm gonna split my sessions to four days so they're slightly shorter and hopefully more intense, and train body parts less often per wk.

Starting from tonight:

Wed: Back and Biceps

Thurs: Legs

Fri:...

What do you think i should do for friday? shoulders and triceps, with chest being trained alone each monday?

i'll look into vit b12 thanks


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

A good 4 day split would be.....

mon - chest and triceps

tue - off

wed - back and biceps

thu - shoulders, traps and calves

fri - off

sat - legs

Or something along those lines.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

you seem to only have time for 3 days, so i would say:

day 1: back biceps

day 2: shoulders legs

day 3: chest triceps

split with a day in between each.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Na, these days i am free every week day, so that's five days. It's just that i've read that unless you've had a considerable time training under your belt, it's best not to do a five day split.

i'm going to change to a four day split, i think this'll be it unless other ppl have suggestions:

Mon: Chest

Wed: Back and bi

Thu: Legs

Fri: Shoulder and tri

thinking of starting doing fifteen to twenty mins cardio on mon wed and fri, will see how i feel after tonight's workout.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 4: Thurs 9th Feb

Last night's back and biceps workout wasn't that good. Had a slight lower back pain during my workout - i'm hoping i must have just slept akwardly - didn't think the back pump sides could happen so quick.

Felt that i was able to eek out a few extra reps on some last sets, but don't know if this is just natural weekly progress or the superdrol. Felt i could go on a lot longer than usual though.

Look a bit thicker in the upper body, especially shoulders and chest, but my gut looks a bit bigger too - this may be due to the significant water intake.

Weight at this morning is an even 12 stone. Wondering if i should limit my calories to 3500 or if i should just keep eating as much as i sensibly can, in which case it's closer to 3800-4000.

Legs tonight!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lonsdale said:


> Day 4: Thurs 9th Feb
> 
> Last night's back and biceps workout wasn't that good. Had a slight lower back pain during my workout - i'm hoping i must have just slept akwardly - didn't think the back pump sides could happen so quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 8: Monday 13th Feb - upped dosage to 20 mg

Weight: 12 stone 5 pounds - that's an increase of 5 lbs in 8 days on 10mg.

Had a killer legs workout last week and hoisted significantly heavier poundages. Chest day today raised the weight by five pounds of my five rep max and did it for six reps.

Calf is .5 inches bigger than it was at start.

Waist is 2 inches smaller than it was at start.

Biceps is .5 inch smaller.

Pretty happy so far altho today on walk to uni got bad shin pains but went away after ten mins.

Starting to feel a bit lacklustre about eating which is baaad, and worried about flab - sometimes i look good, other times it looks like i've just put on fat. what the hell, we'll see how this week goes. Worried about lack of nolvadex, waiting for trusted sources access but no joy yet.

Tried the "double impact" training method on legs, where you contract fully, and then uncontract partially before contracting hard once more - that constitutes one rep. did this on calves, leg ext and leg curl - it KILLED my legs for a day and a half afterward - looking forward to doing it again, and trying it on biceps on wed.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 10: Wednesday 15th Feb

Weight: 12 stone 7 - increase of 7 pounds in 10 days.

Experienced pains in my shins and calves on way to uni and walk home - weird as i didn't get them while walking around campus during the day - maybe it's only triggered after walking a fair distance.

Had a decent back workout today, altho my grip let me down doing deadlifts, but was lifting heavier weight for more reps. Had good biceps workout too - went up 2 kilos in dumbells.

Looking forward to legs on thurs.

Stomach has been very upset today, think it may have been something i ate. Got a comment that i'm looking "buff" these days and a fair bit bigger, from a mate who's not seen me in three weeks.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

sounds like its kicking in nicely, the pumps in shins an calves is always the first thing i experience when on.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 15: Mon Feb 20

Weight: 12 stone 12 pounds (up 12 pounds in 2 weeks)

Today i had killer shin pains walking to uni, had to stop a number of times. This is odd as i was walking aroung yesterday without problems. Maybe cos it's an uphill walk makes things worse.

Been eating like a horse and thats been going well, and been getting a number of comments - my old man told me to stop putting on weight so quickly, and a two workmates said i look so much more muscular these days (along with the obligatory "you must be on roids" and "shrunk weiner" style comments!

Was actually thinking of making this a four week cycle, but i should be happy with a stone in three weeks and leave it there i think. I'm already thinking about my next cycle - it's addictive being able to put on this amount of quality mass at one time! But i'm gonna leave it at least three months to make sure my body's recovered and i get the optimum effect from them.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Day 17: Wed Feb 22

Weight - 13 stone, up 14 pounds from start.

Was in agony walking to uni yesterday, shin pumps were sooo sore had to sit down at two bus stops along the way. Managed to get the car off my dad for today lol

Had a lacklustre chest workout - for some reason i couldnt get into it - that said, my bench was up 2.5 lbs from last week, did three reps more incline bench than i did last week.

Sometimes i look alot bigger, other times i look a little skinny, but maybe that's just compared to some of the bigger guys at the gym. hmmm.

decided my long term goal is to be 14 stone or 14.5 stone with 8% body fat. in no rush but would be nice to reach 14 stone by the end of this year. we'll see.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like the superdrol is doing the job m8 keep up the good work.


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, this was my last day of Superdrol - put on 15lbs, so can't complain. I didn't experience any shut down whatsoever - quite the opposite. we'll see how i cope on PCT starting from tomorrow.

I read someone's post saying they used 60mg Nolva for the first day, they then went on to say in brackets it was "tamoxifen citrate". If someone had Liquid nolva, which is tamoxifen citrate, should they be using 60mg*1.5 dosage, or just 60mg full stop?

I also have Rebound XT kicking about, should i take that as well do ppl think? Obviously i want to minimise any losses to my gains...

Overall i'm happy with the superdrol results. the shin pumps were Killer at points, but luckily i have the use of a car so it wasnt too bad overall. my shoulders and chest are noticibly thicker, as with my traps and my arms, to a lesser extent. gonna measure later today.

my chest is becoming a bit too big compared to my back, so am gonna concentrate on alot of rows for the next few months. think i'll start incorporating those lying-on-bench rows (dunno the name), that way i can't cheat as much when doing the rows.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone close to you commented on the stone you've rapidly put on? Girlfriend/parents/mates??

I got notice by my soon to be father in law when I did dbol - but I dont think he put 2 and 2 together :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, my dad kept on having a go at me saying i'm getting "fat", (altho not much has been fat), but he has his own agenda because he bought me a suit for when i start a traineeship after uni this june, so he's just worried it's small lol.

My mum had a conversation with me about the danger of steroids, so think that's more than a coincidence...

Two friends say i look very "buff" these days

Three work mates call me Mr Muscle these days

But the gf has started calling me a teddy bear, so that makes me worry about my fat % lol!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

:lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nolva is TC. The liquid sometimes doesn't take into account the citrate ester which is around 33% of the weight, you would need to ask your source or you risk underdosing.


----------



## venomx (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it just me or did this cycle seem more hassle than it was worth ?

What i gathered was.

-Painful Joints ( something common amongst SD users )

-Huge water retention

-No Real lean gains ( as half way through his arms got SMALLER and he didn't post stats at the end )

-Definitely not eating right

If im being honest it looks like he just wasted aload of money on steroids, support and PCT. Risked hurting himself being such a small size, and was just looking for a way to get big and quick.

I'm *17 *and with my mere 2 years experience of weight lifting i can tell that this cycle, in this instance was definitely not worth it.



Lonsdale said:


> My mum had a conversation with me about the danger of steroids, so think that's more than a coincidence...
> 
> Two *friends *say i look very "buff" these days
> 
> ...


And this justifies exactly what i said about inexperience, and naivity.

If one has to go by other peoples perspectives about ones OWN body you have to question, should he really be doing this ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nope, many come here full of youth and exuberance and then fall by the wayside..

good post matey, stick around.

says a lot about you that you dont think 2 years is long..


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

love readin the logs! well done


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

Lonsdale said:


> Yeah, my dad kept on having a go at me saying i'm getting "fat", (altho not much has been fat), but he has his own agenda because he bought me a suit for when i start a traineeship after uni this june, so he's just worried it's small lol.
> 
> My mum had a conversation with me about the danger of steroids, so think that's more than a coincidence...
> 
> ...


lol @ GF comments


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey lonsdale. i know this post is 4 years old but your 1st 2 comments dont make sense. 1st post you was 11,7, then your 2nd post which was made a day after said you was 12st.mmmmmm. 11.7 with a 36 inch waist, WOW.

Then looking at your weight gain, seems to me you having been eating crap foods just to put on weight, i dont think superdrol made you get big i think it was all the junk food.


----------

